# Extinct in Nature - Oreochromis esculentus



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Video of Oreochromis esculentus I shot while at the Toronto Zoo. This tank was dedicated to some critically endangered species from the Lake Victoria Basin. The Oreochromis esculentus was in breeding dress so it was much more colourful then the rest it shared the tank with.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

They are extinct in Lake Victoria but are found in some satellite lakes around the area. That's an excellent video of an exceptional specimen.

I have some breeders and tons of fry. They are attractive when spawning but dull and gray otherwise. Hard to sell fry. Market is saturated here in Milwaukee.

Andy


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Here is a photo from the fish lab at the zoo.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I should add that the Toronto zoo is involved in a species preservation program for these fish. I often use that photo in discussions about overcrowding/overstocking. There were two tanks like that one, both pristine. They also had a number of bigger specimens in vats.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Wonder if there area any plans on "re-introducing" the species back to the lake?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Not that I know of. First you would have to eliminate the Nile Perch (probably not possible), then you would have to restore the lake back to it's original clarity (not very likely).


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

My understanding of these species preservation programs is that reintroduction is not part of the plan.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> First you would have to eliminate the Nile Perch (probably not possible),


 It's the introduction of the Nile Tilapia (_Oreochromis niloticus_) that out competed _O. esculentus_ in lake Victoria, and caused its extinction. So first you would have to eliminate the Nile Tilapia.
The Nile Tilapia is no danger of becoming extinct, any time soon, because of the Nile perch so I don't see why the Nile perch should be viewed as the problem for re-introducing the very similar native _Oreochromis _ species.


----------

